# Pedal Mod/Upgrade Tech in Toronto/GTA ??



## rowell (Nov 2, 2014)

I finally gave up on Keeley in USA...

after 5 months of silence they final said we are no longer doing MODS/UPGRADES...

anyways, can anybody recommend a GOOD technician that specializes in hi-fi upgrades to
older pedals?

I've got....
(2) early 1990's Boss PQ-3B's (Bass Parametric EQ)
(1) 1981 Boss CE-2
(1) Boss PQ-50 (Parametric EQ 1/2 rack) in transit...

let me know

cheers,
Chris
Toronto


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know of anyone specifically, but I'm sure there's people who can do the work. You might also try Scott at www.axeandyeshallreceieve.com as he deals with a lot of companies and customers, he probably picked up that kind of info.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

Their is a guy in Niagara that does mods and one in hamilton. I'll see if I can find their info


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/st...rs/1124147575?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Dukemcrae (Aug 2, 2016)

I got some pedals repaired and modded by a great guy - Brian at www.built-by-Brian.com , he's in Burlington, and was great to deal with!


----------



## bduguay (Jul 15, 2009)

Dukemcrae said:


> I got some pedals repaired and modded by a great guy - Brian at www.built-by-Brian.com , he's in Burlington, and was great to deal with!


www.built-by-brian.com
The capital "B" in Brian might not work....
B.


----------

